# drinking in Newcastle how pricey?



## krink (May 13, 2015)

My mate is having a pub crawl in Newcastle for his 40th. Starting at The Tyne then along the river and then up to the central station area I think. Is this going to cost me a bomb? I usually drink whatever is cheapest in the local spoons but we aren't going near any until the later end of the night.

Its about 10 years since I had a proper booze up in Newcastle.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2015)

drink op very cheap


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2015)

neonwilderness


----------



## passenger (May 13, 2015)

could get glassed


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2015)

The Tyne (and the rest of the Ouseburn area) is generally pretty reasonable. It could get a bit more pricey as you head into town, but there's still some good places - SJF pubs are usually decent. 

There's also two Wetherspoons near the station and another on the quayside


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2015)

if it is still open stay out of 55 or whatever it is called on the swan house roundabout - very ! pricey. Ditto most of the clubs and city centre pubs ............

Spoons by the central station not too bad.

Although it is several years since I last went out on the toon .........


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

I go up regularly and I think it's a canny bit cheaper than London but then most places are...


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Used to go to the head of steam a fair bit...think it's still there, opp Central station? Used to be cheap, good music, good pre club pub.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Used to go to the head of steam a fair bit...think it's still there, opp Central station? Used to be cheap, good music, good pre club pub.


Yeah, it's still there. They also have Tileys up the road, The Cluney in Ouseburn and The Central in Gateshead.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 13, 2015)

One of the pubs on the Bigg Market (unsurprisingly I don't remember which) used to have a huge 'wheel of fortune' above the bar. Every half hour or so they'd spin the wheel to decide the next booze offer. As the  wheel slowed, there'd be a drawn out 'wooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaa!' culminating in a massive roar as it landed on '5 pints for a 5iver for the next 5ive minutes' or 'Ten tequilas for a tenner' or whatever.

Utter fucking carnage obviously.


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, it's still there. They also have Tileys up the road, The Cluney in Ouseburn and The Central in Gateshead.


Loved the Cloney and the Tyne, up the road. Happy BH weekends getting up to all kinds!


----------



## Maharani (May 13, 2015)

Sweet FA said:


> One of the pubs on the Bigg Market (unsurprisingly I don't remember which) used to have a huge 'wheel of fortune' above the bar. Every half hour or so they'd spin the wheel to decide the next booze offer. As the  wheel slowed, there'd be a drawn out 'wooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaa!' culminating in a massive roar as it landed on '5 pints for a 5iver for the next 5ive minutes' or 'Ten tequilas for a tenner' or whatever.
> 
> Utter fucking carnage obviously.


I have never been but have heard of it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2015)

Just don't wear a coat!


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 14, 2015)

I was back there recently after being away a while, a few pubs on your route worth checking out would be:

The Cumberland Arms - My favourite pub in the Ouseburn, not far from The Tyne and well worth a visit, 
The Bridge Tavern - They brew their own beers on site and have great range of guest beers on, good food as well, a little on the pricey side but you'll be only have a couple before moving on.
The Crown Posada - old school Newcastle pub, its tiny but always has a good atmosphere, even when there's only four people inside. Owned by SJF now like a lot of places around the NE, still seems of kept its original vibe though.
The Bridge Hotel As above a great old Newcastle pub now owned by SJF, i always pop in for one when i'm in town.

There's a load more but a lot of the best ones are no more sadly. The Broken Doll would of made a good end point if it was still there.


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 14, 2015)

Nearly forgot The Free Trade Inn, right next to The Tyne (up the hill), cracking pub with a great view down the river.


----------



## Ming (May 14, 2015)

Go to The Butterfly Cabinet for the best hangover FEB you'll ever have.


----------



## krink (May 14, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just don't wear a coat!



I'm from Sunderland* so I don't own one anyway



*something I won't be mentioning on the night, obviously!


----------



## sunnysidedown (May 14, 2015)

The cheaper option would be to head East instead of West, through Byker and onto Wallsend. 

You won't need to wear a coat, although a motorcycle helmet may be handy (an open face one so you can still sup on your beer).


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 15, 2015)

Good pubs mentioned above - all will be more expensive than 'spoons, but not too bad - though there's Wetherspoons/Lloyds on the Quayside - The Quayside - and near Central Station - The Union Rooms and The Milecastle; The Centurion (at the station) is also fairly cheap. 

Prices vary wildly at most pubs/bars depending what you drink - stick to bog-standard lagers, Wylam brewery ales, and house spirits and avoid craft beers/premium imported lagers and spirits if you want a cheap night. If you do decide to drink something fancier then the Bridge Tavern has the best craft beers (better than BrewDog), Tilley's has a massive choice of beers, Cumberland Arms is good for cider, Alvinos for cocktails.  Anywhere on Dean St or Collingwood St (the "Diamond Strip") is stupidly pricey whatever you're drinking (and aimed either at hipsters or Geordie Shore types so best avoided). 

Bigg Market area is generally very cheap, lots of offers, level of surrounding carnage depends on what bars you go in, what day of the week it is, and what time of night (its also a surprisingly good place for a sit-down meal - there's Italian/Vietnamese/Greek/Indian/Lebanese restaurants and pub grub, all fairly good, reasonably priced, and serving food on proper plates not recycled bits of wood). 

Head of Steam is friendly, conveniently placed opposite the station for public transport/taxis, plays good music downstairs at weekends, and its open late, so its a good place to end up before working out if its home or clubbing or more of the same.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 15, 2015)

crossthebreeze said:


> If you do decide to drink something fancier then the Bridge Tavern has the best craft beers


Their food is pretty good too (if a little hipsterish). 

It'd also be worth checking if anything is on at Ouseburn (there's a few beer festivals and stuff coming up).


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 21, 2015)

cheap but proper shithole in the Bigg market

* excludes matchdays obvs


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 21, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, it's still there. They also have Tileys up the road, The Cluney in Ouseburn .....




I broke into the cluny in the 80s when it was still a disused warehouse, astride a river then made up entirely of human faeces and urine


----------



## krink (May 22, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 71693
> 
> 
> cheap but proper shithole in the Bigg market
> ...


Very popular with EDL who have all their meetings and parties there. Staff very supportive of them too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2015)

figures...


----------



## krink (Jun 2, 2015)

It's this Saturday, I will try to take some pics on me phone and report back. I'm dreading it and looking forward to it in equal measure!!


----------



## krink (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 71693
> 
> 
> cheap but proper shithole in the Bigg market
> ...



It is a fash friendly pub though. NE EDL have their meetings there with management approval.

Edit: Just seem this has already been mentioned by Krink


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 24, 2015)

it has been a while since I have been on the piss in the Bigg market obvs. Its was full of rightist looking shit when I passed though last time though...


----------



## krink (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a couple more even shitter photos on my phone but having trouble getting them upoloaded


----------

